# social security



## Pheonix (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been told that if you get SSI the amount they give you depends on the amount you put in. if that were true then it would suck for me cause I have a very limited job history. also can anyone give me some info about just how crazy you have to be to get on SSI I have only been diagnosed with clinical depression but if I went to a shrink and told them some of the things that goes on in my head I would be diagnosed as a schizophrenic. about how much money does crazies on SSI get? any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Jul 1, 2010)

I was able to draw Social Security Disability Insurance a few years ago, but the standard for disability is really hard to meet. I qualified because I wasn't expected to live (leukemia). 

I was getting $866/month plus medicare. I'd been putting in for maybe 20 years, so you'd be getting less. The formula is based on a table of how much you've been putting in for how many years. It's not something you can figure out for yourself.

Benefits for People with Disabilities

Poke around on the site and see what you can find, but I'm guessing that crazy won't do it for you. Hell, just think of all the crazy bastards who work for the government!


----------



## wildboy860 (Jul 1, 2010)

In my expeirence with people getting disability checks or SSI (social security) it takes alot longer to prove a mental disability vs. a physical disabilty. my brother has asperngers autism and receives roughly $500 a month. it took him over a year of seeing doctors and physcologists to prove it. constantly going to court and other shit. and I've also heard of people getting ssi for reasons such as being bi polar or schitozphrenic. and they get about the same 500 a month. at the quickest it will take something like 6 months to start receiving benefits.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah, you have to have a proven history through your medical records. so if you can't afford medical care it can get tricky. 

head to the local social services office and apply for everythign you can... try to get medical coverage.. then start racking up medical history that proves youre crazy.

it's probably hard but why the hell not try. 

I want to get my bf to get himself some sort of SSD cuz he's had serious health problems his whoel life and now it's starting to take its toll and he needs it... motivating him get to it is the hard part


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 1, 2010)

yea I have a lack of medical history due to no money or medical coverage. but what I do have is a diagnoses of clinical depression when I was a kid that I was prescribed Prozac for and a jailhouse history of being suicidal, back in OH every time I went to jail I was always put on suicide watch but I told the jailhouse shrink that I was more self-mutilative then suicidal but the last time I was in jail for not having a dog license and the judge was threatening to kill my dog if I don't get the half million dollar mandatory insurence on my pit-bull (the judge was a total dick) I told the shrink that I would kill myself if they take my dog from me and I was being fanatic. she talked to the DA on my behalf and got the charges dropped and I was released. and the last time I slit my wrist open and went to the hospital they stitched me up and sent me to a free clinic type shrink that gave me anti-schizophrenic medication (not the good kind thou cause they know of my junkie past) after me telling her about the voices in my head. so I think its safe to assume that I can prove a history of suicidal behavior and lets face it sane people don't cut themselves out of bordom.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 1, 2010)

isn't ssi and social security totally different things?


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 1, 2010)

I thought they were the same but I don't know for sure I was just assuming. ahhh I just made an ass of myself


----------



## foxtailV (Aug 21, 2010)

ssi is different from disability, from what ur story sounds alot like mine. I got ssi last year and it helps to have legal and medical records, it took only 3 monthes cause i had some real good incidences. Try breaking into a physch hospital then if they keep u escape.


----------



## eske silver (Jun 23, 2013)

This is old but I figured it can't hurt to get the info out there - If it isn't already somewhere on this site...

Yes SSI, SSDI and Security Benefits are all completely different things.
SSDI is certainly something to pursue if you are disabled, but SSI is another story.
For functional people with mental issues like depression, anxiety, ptsd, minor bi-polar, etc, it getting SSI can be one of the most daunting processes.
You need a paper trail from hospitals, doctors, psychologist and psychiatrists.
For people without health care or a job, getting an appointment with a certified shrink is nearly impossible.
For people in the SF Bay, there are a lot of places that offer free mental health help.
Call Mental Health Advocates in North Oakland and make an appt with them.
They can give you a damn thick list of places to go.
Make appointments with those places and see the shrinks.
Make a paper trail - and a damn long one at that.
MHA will help you with filing for SSI. They can even help you apply for SSDI if you qualify for that.
Applying for SSI involves A LOT of paperwork and appts with your advocate, and the majority of applicants get denied right off the bat (MHA will handle it and reapply for you)
But if you stick with it, the money can be a life saver down the road, when you're approved.

To anyone with mental health issues interested in applying for SSI:
Do it!
&
Good luck!


----------



## Cosmic Rob (Nov 12, 2016)

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/social-security-benifits.29511/

https://www.ssa.gov/myaccount/?gcli...imcwHLTPYH05QKdRf4FMRT4RiAPv_bfq-YxoCAi3w_wcB

I've been on social security since i was 19.

And i don't think it's about "how crazy" you are- if you have a solid, legitimate, record that can be easily retrieved, it can be approved very quickly.

SSI, SSDI, SSSI and Retirement are all different programs. they read into "what best fits your situation" and it's reviewed by a group of people. if you're a dependent of someone who makes a good deal of money, own your own land/car, etc. it can change how much you get.

It's hard to explain and it changes depending on the person.


----------

